# برنامج يحول احداثيات النقاط من اكسل الى Dxf مباشرة



## مهندس بغداد (19 أغسطس 2008)

EPoint2Cad
برنامج رائع وخفيف يحول جدول النقاط بصيغة XYZ الى نقاط مرسومة في الاوتوكاد بامتداد DXF
شغل البرنامج (اذا ذكر ان صلاحية البرنامج منتهية فقط ارجع التاريخ الى 2007 )
ثم افتح ملف اكسل فية النقاط المطلوبة ثم اضغط على create point في البرنامج واختر النقاط 
البرنامج في المرفقات


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

لا يعمل ؟؟؟


----------



## عمو تامر (19 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز يا مان 
بس مش تقول انه بيشتغل ع الاكسل 
يا راجل جننى وراه 
فعلا مجهود طيب


----------



## مهندس بغداد (19 أغسطس 2008)

م.حمزه ابولاوي قال:


> لا يعمل ؟؟؟



البرنامج شغال فقط اضبط تاريخ الحاسبة على سنة 2007
وارجع التاريخ بعد الانتهاء
تحياتي


----------



## رشادرشاد (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز البرنامج حمل بنجاح ولكنه لا يعمل اخبرنى عن السبب
دائما تظهر رسالة ان البرنامج غير صالح


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
لقد حاولت تنزيل البرنامج عده مرات لكن لم اتمكن ياترى هل الرابط غير شغال ام مادا
ولك تحياتي


----------



## المساح10 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز البرنامج حمل بنجاح ولكنه لا يعمل اخبرنى عن السبب


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا أخى ولكن يوجد ليسب يقوم بهذة المهمة يسمى Enzc وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 أغسطس 2008)

رشادرشاد قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى العزيز البرنامج حمل بنجاح ولكنه لا يعمل اخبرنى عن السبب
> دائما تظهر رسالة ان البرنامج غير صالح




لقد ذكرت في الموضوع انه يجب ارجاع تاريخ الحاسبة الى سنه 2007 او سنه الى الوراء
البرنامج انزلته من الموقع بنفس اليوم ومع ذلك تظهر رساله ان البرنامج منتهي الصلاحية
ولهذا يجب ارجاع التاريخ( سنه) من الساعة في ال Task bar حتى يعمل البرنامج


----------



## عبدالبارى (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس بغداد


----------



## عبدالقوى (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام يونس (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ مهندس بغداد* 
بارك الله فيك بس ياريت توافينا بقليل من الشرح
مشكور علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (21 أغسطس 2008)

حسام يونس قال:


> *الاخ مهندس بغداد*
> بارك الله فيك بس ياريت توافينا بقليل من الشرح
> مشكور علي مجهودك الطيب



الامر بسيط ولا يحتاج الى شرح 
بعد تشغيل البرنامج سيضهر برنامج الاكسل...ومنه افتح الملف المخزون فية احداثيات النقاط
ثم اضغط على Greate Point ستظهر نافذه ومنها اختار النقاط التى في الجدول


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## trimble (22 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج لايعمل بالعربي
it dsent work


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (28 سبتمبر 2008)

البرنامج تم تسطيبة بنجاح ولكن عند الضغط على زر carit point تظهر رسالة بانة لا يعمل ارجو الحل بمثال وكل علم وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد كمال تمام (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز غيرت التاريخ ولم يعمل البرنامج


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اخي العزيز البرنامج لا يعمل حتى بعد ان غيرت التاريخ ، ارجو منك اعادة الشرح التفصيلي لطريقة استخدامه والتاكد من فظلك من ذلك واعادة ارسال نسخة اخرى لنا لنتمكن من تشغيله والاستفادة منه من فظلك مع شكرنا لمجهود القيم


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور
اللهم انصر المسلمين في كل مكان وخاصه غزه


----------



## oliloloiol (23 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوعايدى (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## tommalieh (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج 
لو سمحت في برنامج يحول من dxf الى xls


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقكم الله


----------



## المستريح (28 يونيو 2010)

_ شكرا يا أخي _


----------



## عزمي حماد (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك
​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## asdorabi (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalilll (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## surveyor_sayed (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المومز (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## منصور محمود ج (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو ماجد (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.ahmed Gafer (1 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخى البرنامج لايعمل ارجو منك الرد والتوضيح او كتابة عموان الموقع الذى حصلت منة على البرنامج 

وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو شاكرا رفع البرنامج مرة اخره
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي حمدعلي (7 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز أرجو المساعدة وذلك بتحويل الأحداثيات من الأوتوكاد الى جدول x,y في برنامج الأكسل


----------



## assad. (7 أغسطس 2011)

اخي ارجعت التاريخ الى 2006 ولاكنه لم يعمل نرجو منك الشرح ...........وشكرا لك


----------

